# Have you ever been persecuted for your Reformed faith?



## Zork (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you ever been personally attacked by other religion groups?
Have you ever been persecuted because you will not see face to face with them?

Why I'm asking is because when God mercifully saved me from the Charismatic movement I got threatened, slandered, even got messages, that they give
me over to the devil and my Family will be cursed etc.(These are Pastors) I just ignored them and carried on with Gods work, telling those that are deceived in they're Churches the Truth. Lot of them have been truly converted. Including the Pastors son, Glory to GOD.


What do we do when this happens?(Right Way)


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 17, 2012)

Persecuted as in physically assaulted? No.

Made fun of and given hateful responses? Many a time.

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------

Addendum: when it happens I thank God for it, because it helps to confirm my identity as a Christian. If Jesus could go to the cross, and the apostles be martyred (save John), certainly I can take a few verbal insults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformedfellow (Feb 17, 2012)

When I was converted most of my previous friends just silently disappeared, although I did have a few physical encounters with some, and even death threats for a while. (I had supposed this was just "talk", and the most that would happen would be more physical macho chest thumping and big talk than anything else. Though I do not underestimate their sincerity)



Zork said:


> What do we do when this happens?(Right Way)



Nothing. Endure it. Wherever and whenever possible just ignore it. 
And pray. The Word commands us to pray for our enemies and bless those who persecute us. 
A gentle answer turneth away wrath. 
I had a guy take a full swing at me one time when I asked him if I could pray for him, I ducked and hugged him and told him I loved him. He was stunned.

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------

J.Dean,
I "amen" your "addendum" 
The Word tells us that those who live godly lives will be persecuted. (2 Timothy 3:12) That it is "granted unto us" to suffer. (what a gift). (Philippians 1:29)

When enduring such things we are identifying our connection to and union with Christ.


----------



## Zork (Feb 17, 2012)

*Awesome*



> I ducked and hugged him and told him I loved him. He was stunned.



WOW, That is awesome.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 17, 2012)

I have never been physically threatened, but I have been mocked, slandered and screamed at for being a Calvinist on many occassions. I try to remain civil, and be gentle, so that some might come to know the truth. Its not easy.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Feb 17, 2012)

Ronny, remember the words of our Lord, Savior and Master;

(John 15:18-21)

18 “If the world hates you, know that it has hated me before it hated you. 19 If you were of the world, the world would love you as its own; but because you are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, therefore the world hates you. 20 Remember the word that I said to you: ‘A servant is not greater than his master.’ If they persecuted me, they will also persecute you. If they kept my word, they will also keep yours. 21 But all these things they will do to you on account of my name, because they do not know him who sent me. 

And again:

(Matthew 5:10-11)

10“Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
11 “Blessed are you when others revile you and persecute you and utter all kinds of evil against you falsely on my account. 12 Rejoice and be glad, for your reward is great in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.

Also read 1 Peter 4:12-19

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------




GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I have never been physically threatened, but I have mocked, slandered and screamed



Brother Mark, I think you mean you have BEEN mocked, etc..


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 17, 2012)

You are SO right! Off to fix that!


----------



## Zork (Feb 17, 2012)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I have never been physically threatened, but I have been mocked, slandered and screamed at for being a Calvinist on many occassions. I try to remain civil, and be gentle, so that some might come to know the truth. Its not easy.



Very True, Its not easy.


---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

[/COLOR]


GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I have never been physically threatened, but I have mocked, slandered and screamed



Brother Mark, I think you mean you have BEEN mocked, etc.. [/QUOTE]

 LOL.  
Haven't had a good laugh like that in ages.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Feb 17, 2012)

The trying of our faith works patience and hope into the fabric of our Christian lives. No one, I am convinced, will follow Jesus very long without tribulation. It is His way of demonstrating His presence. Suffering and trials–like persecution–are a normal part of the Christian walk.

- K.P. Yohannan


----------



## Curt (Feb 17, 2012)

Mocked, slandered, all that stuff, yes. There was once a group that assembled near a church I was pastoring to protest the fact that I read my sermons from little pieces of paper instead of directly from God's Word." They thought that I should just show up and "lucky dip" and expound by the power of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 17, 2012)

Curt said:


> Mocked, slandered, all that stuff, yes. There was once a group that assembled near a church I was pastoring to protest the fact that I read my sermons from little pieces of paper instead of directly from God's Word." They thought that I should just show up and "lucky dip" and expound by the power of the Holy Spirit.


At that moment, you should have conveniently "lucky dipped" to a passage about respecting the elders of the church.


----------



## Zork (Feb 17, 2012)

Curt said:


> Mocked, slandered, all that stuff, yes. There was once a group that assembled near a church I was pastoring to protest the fact that I read my sermons from little pieces of paper instead of directly from God's Word." They thought that I should just show up and "lucky dip" and expound by the power of the Holy Spirit.



All that just for the way you are delivered your sermons? 

If I'm not mistaken Jonathan Edwards preached the same. (Look what he did)


----------



## Bethel (Feb 17, 2012)

Persecuted? No. But I have lost Christian friends because of the change in our beliefs. I also have family members that don't understand either, but they just tend to ignore it.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Feb 17, 2012)

Unoriginalname said:


> Mocked, slandered, all that stuff, yes. There was once a group that assembled near a church I was pastoring to protest the fact that I read my sermons from little pieces of paper instead of directly from God's Word." They thought that I should just show up and "lucky dip" and expound by the power of the Holy Spirit.
> At that moment, you should have conveniently "lucky dipped" to a passage about respecting the elders of the church.



Here's the lucky dip;

*flip, flip, flip* "...he departed, and he went and hanged himself..." *flip, flip, flip* "...You go, and do likewise."

Ouch! Sorry! I Know, it's bad! I couldn't resist!


----------



## Zork (Feb 17, 2012)

Reformedfellow said:


> Unoriginalname said:
> 
> 
> > Mocked, slandered, all that stuff, yes. There was once a group that assembled near a church I was pastoring to protest the fact that I read my sermons from little pieces of paper instead of directly from God's Word." They thought that I should just show up and "lucky dip" and expound by the power of the Holy Spirit.
> ...





LOL.


----------

